# Wanted TPMS valve



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

As I’ve managed to snap one I need a replacement.

does anyone have one laying around or know where I could get one from

Thanks


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

What year? I’ve got tpms which fit 09-13


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Message sent


----------

